# Women's Final Four - Stanford vs. UConn



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Stanford on the board first thanks to......Wiggins. Imagine that! Should be a great game featuring Wade Trophy winner Wiggins against future Wade Trophy winner Moore.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

14:54 to go in the first half. Stanford up 11-10. Leak in the roof, we'll see if it affects things.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Stanford was up by 7 at the half but UConn has come out tough. Thanks to a 3 it's back to a 7 point gap for the Cardinal. 

16:53 to go
45-38 Stanford


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

8:23 to go 
59-51 Stanford. 

Maya Moore doesn't want to let the Huskies roll over but Wiggins and Appel are making it tough on them.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Stanford will have to fight through the fouls here but has the free throw shooters to use it to their benefit. Stanford up by 9 with 1:12 to go. One team wanted it more than the other.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It's all over but the crying! Stanford is heading to the National Championship!


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Well they lost to Tennessee by like 20 points!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah but Stanford wasn't really expected to get out of the Elite Eight so to reach the NC game was huge.


----------

